# Just started my own photography site!



## NickLane (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey everyone I just wanted to know what your opinions were about my website. I just started it up so there are a scarce amount of photos on there but regardless, looking forward to hear everyones thought on it. As of now I plan on updating it every week or so. Here's the link nicklane.webs.com


----------



## tirediron (Jan 10, 2012)

Did you intend to post this in the Professional forum?


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 10, 2012)

tirediron said:


> Did you intend to post this in the Professional forum?



OUCH!


----------



## tirediron (Jan 10, 2012)

EIngerson said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Did you intend to post this in the Professional forum?
> ...


Why ouch?


----------



## NickLane (Jan 10, 2012)

tirediron said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...



yeah why ouch I think he was just directing me to the right part of the forum? am i correct?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 10, 2012)

NickLane said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > EIngerson said:
> ...



Umm.. not to be rude, but I think that tirediron was intimating that this should be posted in the beginners section....     I could be wrong though! lol!


----------



## Tee (Jan 10, 2012)

Actually, wouldn't the subsection in the Marketplace be the right place for this?


----------



## tirediron (Jan 10, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> NickLane said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...


Ehhh... a little from column a, a little from columb b.  Mostly, there didn't seem to be any information that I'd expect on a professional website, where to buy, how to book, cost, etc, but, yes, you're right while there are some neat captures, I'm not sure that I would say that the OP is quite ready for the 'Pro' section yet.

OP:  That's not meant to be rude, or a put-down, just an observation based on 30+ years of experience.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

NickLane said:
			
		

> Hey everyone I just wanted to know what your opinions were about my website. I just started it up so there are a scarce amount of photos on there but regardless, looking forward to hear everyones thought on it. As of now I plan on updating it every week or so. Here's the link nicklane.webs.com



Keep at it and post a shot or two of some new work when you are ready.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Tee said:


> Actually, wouldn't the subsection in the Marketplace be the right place for this?



Technically yes... but did you check out his photos?


----------



## NickLane (Jan 10, 2012)

tirediron said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > NickLane said:
> ...



Thank you for your opinion I didn't take any offense to it at all. The site that I brought to everyones attention was just to see if I am on the right track. Im still in highschool (I'm only 17) so I have very little time to prefect and craft this site to be professional. The site is mainly going to be used as a portfolio for college and just taking pictures for a few freinds here and there xD! later on though I may buy a domain for it and host it as a professional site.


----------



## Destin (Jan 10, 2012)

There is actually a specific spot on here to post/share your website and ask for C&C on the site itself.


----------



## Destin (Jan 10, 2012)

Also, one thing I've noticed is that on most of your photos the focus is off. When shooting people, always select a focus point on the closest eye to you.


----------



## NickLane (Jan 10, 2012)

Destin said:


> There is actually a specific spot on here to post/share your website and ask for C&C on the site itself.



Yea I shortly realized that after posting this but as my first post I didn't want to get a citation for double posting like some forums give out. If you know of anyway to move this thread to correct location let me know


----------



## rub (Jan 10, 2012)

NickLane

Welcome to the forum!  Thanks for posting your site.  Its great to see people getting involved in photography.  As with anything worthwhile, it doesnt come easy.  I think you will benefit a lot from posting images for critique in the appropriate forums, ie. the beginners section of the sports section.  There you will be able to get more information, tips, tricks and help to help you grow in this journey.

A few tips for you, when you are posting images for critique, limit the number (4-5) and number them for easy reference.  That will help people to comment.

Again, welcome, and hope this is a great learning place for you!

Cheers,
Kristal


----------



## NickLane (Jan 10, 2012)

rub said:


> NickLane<br>
> <br>
> Welcome to the forum!  Thanks for posting your site.  Its great to see people getting involved in photography.  As with anything worthwhile, it doesnt come easy.  I think you will benefit a lot from posting images for critique in the appropriate forums, ie. the beginners section of the sports section.  There you will be able to get more information, tips, tricks and help to help you grow in this journey.<br>
> <br>
> ...


<br><br>Thank you Kristal, next time I make a post (somewhere around next week) I'll be sure to follow that guideline as closely as possible!


----------



## HowlingWolf (Jan 11, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, wouldn't the subsection in the Marketplace be the right place for this?
> ...



Some of them where really good. 

Anyhow, what you should do with this is only post your BEST works, there are some in there that you should take out in my opinion, from a business perspective. On another note there is a nice quality to your work that is a little less, ordinary (not counting the skateboard pictures though, I don't know if it's even possible to get a skate shot that doesn't look like every other page of Trasher), and I think that's a good thing, I think I've said it before but I can not stand ''normal'' photography, only because I've already seen the same shots a billion times and I don't want to anymore.

You also do need to have contact information, what work you do best, what makes your work special (not every client is gonna be able to just spot it, some of them may have no idea what gos on outside of magazines, arbitrary facebook share cover photos, wedding photography, ect...), pricing (if you are selling prints, or pricing for shoots if you are charging, but don't set yourself too low if you do charge, if you don't feel you are ready to charge then don't). I ran a site with webs for a couple years or so, they have pretty cheap .com urls, get one it will only run you a little over 20 (was only 20 when i did it, they raised their prices...). I could probably go on, but I don't know if you are doing this in order to gain potential clients, or if you are just using this as a place to put your pictures up. So I don't want to be a total jackass and go about with that when you didn't want to hear it in the first place.

Work on your layout though, don't go overboard but I know webs offers better.


----------



## NickLane (Jan 11, 2012)

HowlingWolf said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Tee said:
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to write all of that I really appreciate it! I do agree with some of the things you pointed out, for example taking the lesser quality photos off making a contact forum and purchasing a .com URL. (I've actually been looking into doing that). Now for the current website I have right now every has been coded from scratch in Adobe Dreamweaver xD! It takes forever to learn but, I know if I learn it now I'll be able to code much better websites in the future. Again thanks for your input


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 11, 2012)

tirediron said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...



I guess I just took it wrong. LOL. No worries.


----------



## manaheim (Jan 11, 2012)

What is this?  Random people who randomly start being a pro day?


----------



## NickLane (Jan 11, 2012)

manaheim said:


> What is this?  Random people who randomly start being a pro day?


 Is this you being nice? Im only 17.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 11, 2012)

manaheim said:


> What is this?  Random people who randomly start being a pro day?



There was a memo... Perhaps it's buried under some TPS Reports.


----------



## Tee (Jan 12, 2012)

Aw, c'mon folks. It's a website to showcase her work. It's a little different than the other current thread which promotes a business. The artistic contents can be debated but a lot of us have websites or put watermarks on our photos that have no intent on running a business.


----------

